# Creative 5.1 Channel Surround System



## divineatma (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a philips DVD player with a 5.1 channel audio output and a creative 5.1 channel Audio system.....the problem is that my creative woofer has just 3 audio inputs: 1.center/subwoofer 2.front 3.rear while my player as usual gives 6 outputs

now i used audio splitters to connect the two together......but the system doesnt give the required audio output.....at times only a single front or rear speaker works or sometimes the audio levels r low

do i need to use some specific converters?....some1 plz help me out


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

What you're doing is trying to combine two processing devices; both your DVD player and the Creative dissect the 5.1 signal into its parts (Left/Center/Right/Surround L/Surround R/Bass). So combining them will not give you what you're after. Said another way, the DVD player already divides the signal and is looking for speakers only. The Creative system is looking for combined signals to divide up and send out to its speakers. (It gets those signals from your computer's sound card via those three stereo mini-headphone jacks that you listed.)

So you cannot combine these two devices and get surround sound. 

But all may not be lost. If your computer's sound card can accept a 5.1 "Input" and the Phillips has a digital "Output" you could route it that way to the Creative. But, to be honest, it's unlikely that you have the right gear.


----------

